

Show HN: ShirtJS – Sexy JavaScript MVC Tees -AngularJS -Node.js - murada
http://shirtjs.com

======
fiatjaf
These shirts are good, but they are not sexy. And I would never buy a sexy
shirt.

~~~
murada
Haha well we made the shirts for developers that write sexy code. Sexy code is
the backbone of all great web and mobile applications we reason that those
developers will enjoy sexy shirts. Our bad math says: Sexy code + Sexy shirts
on developers => Successful Applications ?

------
lackoftactics
It's probably just me, but when I have one page website I like to see the
product immediately. Have you thought about showing one of the shirts above
the fold -- no need to scroll or click call to action?

~~~
murada
We're playing with that right now. We'd like to keep the CTA at the top so
visitors quickly get an idea of what ShirtJS. We'll run an A/B test to see
which performs better Thanks!

